# standard-version für Java



## Bela B. (7. Aug 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt ihr so etwas wie standard-version für Java-Projekte? Am besten sogar mit IntelliJ-Plugin? (Wobei das kein Muss ist)
Gerade die automatische Erstellung des Changelogs finde ich super und die Commits sind so auch gezwungen sauber.

Ich habe bisher diese Anpassung von standard-version gefunden, aber bin mir nicht sicher, wie das denn mit am wenigsten Aufwand für mein Projekt verwenden kann.
Auch erfordert das ja nodeJS, was ich ansonsten für mein Projekt nicht brauche.

Ansonsten konnte ich mit Google nicht wirklich etwas finden, alles immer für nodeJS.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (7. Aug 2020)

Ich hätte dir eher zu einem gradle Projekt mit entsprechendem Plugin geraten. Das z.B.: https://github.com/tomasbjerre/git-changelog-gradle-plugin


----------



## thecain (7. Aug 2020)

GitHub - tomasbjerre/git-changelog-maven-plugin: Maven plugin that can generate a changelog, or releasenotes, from git repository
					

Maven plugin that can generate a changelog, or releasenotes, from git repository - GitHub - tomasbjerre/git-changelog-maven-plugin: Maven plugin that can generate a changelog, or releasenotes, from...




					github.com
				



gradle, weiche von mir!

Aber das Projekt sieht gut aus


----------



## mihe7 (7. Aug 2020)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> gradle, weiche von mir!


Gefällt Dir gradle auch so gut wie mir?


----------



## temi (8. Aug 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Gefällt Dir gradle auch so gut wie mir?


Ohne Wertung meinerseits, aber was ist an Gradle so schlimm/schlecht?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Aug 2020)

Nichts. Mir gefällt dieses Groovy-Zeug einfach nicht  Hinzu kommt das Problem von "zu wenig Erfahrung" und das ständige Gefühl, dass in diesen Skripten schon aus Prinzip alles anders läuft, wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## temi (8. Aug 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nichts. Mir gefällt dieses Groovy-Zeug einfach nicht  Hinzu kommt das Problem von "zu wenig Erfahrung" und das ständige Gefühl, dass in diesen Skripten schon aus Prinzip alles anders läuft, wie ich mir das vorstelle


Also, eher in der Art "mit Maven kenn ich mich aus und es passt für mich soweit". Danke für die Antwort!

Wollte nur wissen, ob fachlich etwas gegen Gradle spricht. Ich kannte mich vorher weder mit dem Einen, noch mit dem Anderen aus und bin bei Gradle gelandet. Allerdings im bescheidenen Umfang. Hobby eben.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Aug 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Also, eher in der Art "mit Maven kenn ich mich aus und es passt für mich soweit". Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Wollte nur wissen, ob fachlich etwas gegen Gradle spricht. Ich kannte mich vorher weder mit dem Einen, noch mit dem Anderen aus und bin bei Gradle gelandet. Allerdings im bescheidenen Umfang. Hobby eben.


Mir gefällt der Ansatz nicht, dass das gesamt Build-Script ausführbarer Code ist. Das macht das ganze mächtiger – aber eben auch komplizierter, unübersichtlicher und gefühlt wird jedes Problem in jedem Projekt anders gelöst.

Gibt allerdings auch n paar Dinge, die ich deutlich schöner finde – scopes zB, oder Gradle Wrapper.


----------



## White_Fox (8. Aug 2020)

Naja, Gradle ist schon eine Zicke. Ich wollte mich darin mal einarbeiten, aber irgendwie läuft es bei mir nicht wie es soll. 

Aber mit Maven bin ich auch nicht wirklich warm geworden bisher.


----------



## thecain (8. Aug 2020)

Für mich ist gradle einfach was Neues, welches mir nicht mehr bietet als maven, aber nochmals ordentlich Einarbeitung benötigt.
Habe es ein paar mal zwangsweise verwendet, bin aber nie richtig warm damit geworden.
Einige gradle Projekte habe ich sogar auf maven "migriert", als ich sie übernehmen musste...


----------



## mihe7 (8. Aug 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Also, eher in der Art "mit Maven kenn ich mich aus und es passt für mich soweit". Danke für die Antwort!


Ja, wobei der Grund dafür tiefer liegt bzw. eine Art Teufelskreis ist. Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass es sonderlich kompliziert wäre, aber ich möchte mich mit dem Build möglichst wenig beschäftigen (müssen). Mal andersrum formuliert: Gradle bietet ein Maß an Flexibilität, die ich nicht benötige aber mit entsprechenem Einarbeitungsaufwand einhergeht. 

Insbesondere der Punkt von @mrBrown "gefühlt wird jedes Problem in jedem Projekt anders gelöst", nervt mich. Das Problem habe ich mit Maven nicht: da ist der Aufwand in der Regel zu hoch, als dass irgendwer auf dumme Gedanken käme.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (8. Aug 2020)

Ich wollte kein gradle Diskussion erzeugen  Aber ich habe selbst nur gute Erfahrung mit gradle gemacht und komme super damit zurecht.


----------



## Bela B. (8. Aug 2020)

Danke für die Plugins, ich benutze Gradle (komme damit besser zurecht als mit Maven bisher).

Ich gucke mir das Mal an, wobei da wie ich auf den ersten Blick gesehen habe, kein Commit-Zwang dabei ist und die Changelogs nicht nach Kategorie generiert.

Aber vielleicht ist das nur Einstellungssache.


----------



## NoName2 (8. Aug 2020)

Ich mag Gradle auch nicht...


----------



## kneitzel (9. Aug 2020)

Ich bevorzuge Gradle, denn die Gradle Tasks liegen mir einfach mehr. Aber das mag halt auch mit daran liegen, dass es eben make / ant näher kommt als eben Maven mit den festen Phasen.

Aber prinzipiell ist es egal - man kann sich das Build Werkzeug nicht immer aussuchen, also kennt man beides. Und erfahrungsgemäß muss man da in der Regel nicht einmal tief einsteigen. Irgendwie hat man zumindest gefühlt bei fast jedem Projekt das Gleiche oder es fällt nicht in die eigene Zuständigkeit (dann hat man halt das Projekt vorgesetzt bekommen).


----------

